# favour please Admin



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can you suspend my account with full effect immediately due to private reasons i need to sort out. i Do think it would be a good idea to delete all topics of mine and maybe bring some harmony back to the place lol........be a shame on the stickies as i am fairly proud of what i and others did charity wise for the place. cheers gary............Gazzer died of an arsehole overdose last night eh Rich lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gaz don't be silly


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gaz don't be silly


time bud tbh been a complete see u next tuesday lately and i need to give the forum some bloody relief according to pm's i have received from long standing guys on here.........DONT WORRY I WILL STILL SORT THE RR BBQ lmao


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bloody hell 90% of you want it so (in an irish accent) push the fookin button


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I for one will sorely miss you, Gazzer. You brighten this place up with your humour (and in general with your gibberish! :lol: ). I think you should reconsider your decision. You can step back and think without suspending your account. Stop being a muppet and just stay. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, 90% of us don't want you to leave. As my PM stay with us, you know you really want to.  
Hoggy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gaz, you don't need to delete your account mate. If it helps 'force' you to take a break then just have it temporarily suspended. I know Nick fixed it for me to have my login 'fail' when I was in a similar situation and it really made things easier to prioritise. 

It's very easy to get dragged into battles with forum warriors and these have become quite 'personal' of late. Quite what happened to forum rules about personal attacks is anyone's guess but they appear to have been largely ignored!

Because you're a passionate poster, it's natural to leap to the defence of those who are being attacked. But I have learned from bitter experience that doing so whilst your mind is isn't as clear as it might be is often more damaging. Better sometimes just to sit on the sidelines and review it all refreshed.

You are a sensitive guy beneath the exterior and I know you will do what is necessary to sort you personal problems. Yours are far more important than those who use these pages as battlegrounds. But don't simply wipe your history here mate. It is completely unnecessary and you would surely be missed.

Cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't be a wan*er all your life. Even i've forgiven you.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Stay..

Run a poll..

Steve


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Haven't you gone yet?


----------

